# Optical Audio Gaming Headset



## 70532xv

So, hi. I obviously need some help.

I want to get my boyfriend a gaming headset for his birthday. From what 
I've gathered I know he wants an optical audio headset, because he wants the surround sound and I know he doesn't want a wireless one something about lag time. And I wanted to get him something comfortable to wear, because I know when he games he games for hours at a time. But other than that I have no idea what kind to get him. I've heard turtlebeach makes good gaming headsets, but I wanted like - I guess real gamer's opinions, since I am in no way a gamer. I was hoping someone here could help me. 

I guess my budget is around $100/$150 or so. 

Thanks. :]


----------



## linkin

Gaming heatsets are a joke. Like gaming power supplies, gaming cases and gaming optical drives 

A good gaming setup would be some Audio-Technica ATH-AD700's and a Zalman ZM1 clip on microphone, both of which you can get from www.newegg.com


----------



## 70532xv

Those headphones look and sound amazing, I'm reading all the reviews, but I cant seem to find the microphone on the site. Thanks for the input.


----------



## pearlm

*best gaming headset*

If you are looking for the best gaming headsets, check this out
http://gamingheadsetreport.com


----------



## 70532xv

Thanks for the site, I think I found the pair I was looking for. Well maybe. But thanks again!


----------



## FuryRosewood

if i was shopping for quality headphones, i wouldnt look anywhere else but sennheiser, but thats me


----------



## Aastii

FuryRosewood said:


> if i was shopping for quality headphones, i wouldnt look anywhere else but sennheiser, but thats me



You would completely miss out Audio-Technica, JVC, Klipsh, Bose etc...just because it has the word Sennheiser, without actually looking at specs, build quality, additional extras etc?


----------



## Russ88765

Sennheiser, AKG, and Audio-Technica make the best headphones i've ever tried. AKG I like the very best though, I find they are very deep sounding and comfortable to wear. I record music with them, and I so far would say that's the only pair(K240) i'd ever mix with. They're just a treat to use.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Aastii said:


> You would completely miss out Audio-Technica, JVC, Klipsh, Bose etc...just because it has the word Sennheiser, without actually looking at specs, build quality, additional extras etc?



all ive heard about bose is they break...and their CS wont do anything to help you when they do...so id stay away from their overpriced stuff, with sennheiser you can actually get parts and fix their stuff if they do break...mine havent, i have a friend who has broke the headband to his several times, called senn, and gotten a part, and fixed it...i dont see bose doing that...


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Aastii said:


> You would completely miss out Audio-Technica, JVC, Klipsh, Bose etc...just because it has the word Sennheiser, without actually looking at specs, build quality, additional extras etc?



JVC, Klipsh and Bose are definitely worth missing out on. The headphones that are actually worth looking at are made by Grado/Alessandrio , AudioTechinca, AKG, Denon, Sennheiser, Shure, Ultimate Ears, Beyerdynamic, Ultrasone, Stax and there is a few more I am forgetting right now. All have there own special characteristics and need to be listened to so you can learn your own preference. I prefer the Sennheiser house sound (I have a pair of HD-650's) but also love my AKG 701's for the flatter response. I have my eye on some Grado 325is's for listening to rock music as well.

Anyone serious about headphones check out HeadFI.org. They have alot of great info there.


----------



## Aastii

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> JVC, Klipsh and Bose are definitely worth missing out on. The headphones that are actually worth looking at are made by Grado/Alessandrio , AudioTechinca, AKG, Denon, Sennheiser, Shure, Ultimate Ears, Beyerdynamic, Ultrasone, Stax and there is a few more I am forgetting right now. All have there own special characteristics and need to be listened to so you can learn your own preference. I prefer the Sennheiser house sound (I have a pair of HD-650's) but also love my AKG 701's for the flatter response. I have my eye on some Grado 325is's for listening to rock music as well.
> 
> Anyone serious about headphones check out HeadFI.org. They have alot of great info there.



I beg to differ. I admit, they do make some awful products for the money that they cost, but there are some diamonds in the rough in there. For high end, there are better options, but they definitely have some good offerings


----------



## russb

FuryRosewood said:


> all ive heard about bose is they break...and their CS wont do anything to help you when they do...so id stay away from their overpriced stuff, with sennheiser you can actually get parts and fix their stuff if they do break...mine havent, i have a friend who has broke the headband to his several times, called senn, and gotten a part, and fixed it...i dont see bose doing that...



Thats a good advert for Sennheiser if your mates broke his several times,cant be made very strong.


----------



## hangtoks

*gaming headset*

I have used quite a few different gaming headsets but, the best resource I found to get an impartial view on them can be found at http://www.gamingheadsetreport.com, they are constantly adding new headset reviews.
:


----------



## Annagyijjk

Sennheiser, AKG, Audio-Technica headphones and do the best I've tried. I like AKG, I think they are very deep sounding and comfortable to wear.


----------



## FuryRosewood

russb said:


> Thats a good advert for Sennheiser if your mates broke his several times,cant be made very strong.



He has a sorta big head...but he generally is pretty good with his equipment...


----------



## AE7

You guys can throw brand names all day long...typical consumers. 

For gaming I'd suggest:
-Something circumaural, to eliminate background noise
-Freq Response, humans can hear from 20Hz to 20KHz, make sure headphones cover this range, most will
-Drivers, the size, for gaming, should be 40-50mm, and check that the drivers are dynamic drivers-this isn't the 20th century
-Connector/s, sometimes USB is fine-I don't recommend USB connectors for a headset, sound quality issues and driver issues can happen. A headset that does 3.5mm TRS for headphones and another 3.5mm TRS for microphone works well. 

I do music technology stuff with my headphones, I don't really have a gaming headset. But I do prefer Sony and SkullCandy stuff, for studio and DJ work I have Technics.


----------



## mihir

russb said:


> Thats a good advert for Sennheiser if your mates broke his several times,cant be made very strong.



LOL.


I have used Sennheiser's both In-ear earphones and also headphone.
My headphones have really bad volume no matter what you use it with and also they are very flimsy and I have broken them a lot and currently they are held together by a cello tape.

As for my in-ear earphones I just love them,the sound quality is amazing and also comfortable,but the build quality is not.I also had a problem with them no cosmetic damage but the music used to stop whenever I moved the 3.5mm jack even a little.So I sent it to sennheiser and they sent me a new pair of earphones in 3 days including shipping.That is amazing.Not even three days.I sent the earphones to them on Friday and got it new ones on Sunday so the CS is pretty amazing.

As for Bose,They are ridiculously expensive.I have used their In ear earphones and they were  as good as my older creative ep-630 but for 8 times the cost and also their build quality was even worse than the creatives.And so was their support.


----------



## C4Radon

I recommend, the Audio Technica ATH M50's. I use them personally, and they're GREAT! 

Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technic...GI6O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1302951313&sr=8-2

I also you look around if you end up choosing these, the price fluctuates like hell. Some places 200+ USD others, such as the specific amazon link I said earlier sells for ~ $116 after shipping. 

*I HIGHLY recommend!*


----------



## 70532xv

C4Radon said:


> I recommend, the Audio Technica ATH M50's. I use them personally, and they're GREAT!
> 
> Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technic...GI6O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1302951313&sr=8-2
> 
> I also you look around if you end up choosing these, the price fluctuates like hell. Some places 200+ USD others, such as the specific amazon link I said earlier sells for ~ $116 after shipping.
> 
> *I HIGHLY recommend!*



I've read over the reviews, and this one looks good as well. But I couldn't find out if it worked well a xbox. What system do you use them for?


----------

